# Building Season Is here



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

We got our first snow storm here in Madison last night. Looks like building season is here. I'm going to try and plow through these this weekend so i can test them before the lakes all freeze. This forum has been pretty quiet, what is everyone else working on?

Thanks,

MS


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Starting to work on a few here and there, but there are still muskies to be caught for at least a few more weeks.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

A bunch of jigging spoons I made. These average probably 1/2 oz. or so.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

hay muskyslayer not reallybeen building much lately just been mostly just painting here a few hope u like















heres a bass pro reel that i crackled


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Like everyone else I had a busy summer and didn't have time to do any building. I just finished this one that I had started in March. Haven't had a chance to try it yet so I'm hoping the water stays soft here for a few more weeks until I can get some time.


----------

